# A somewhat rare kit....



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2020)

Airfix red stripe Hercules C-130K & Bloodhound 1:72 scale model kit Patt 881. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2020)

That brings back memories. I built one around 1970 or '71, in those colours, as one of the aircraft I jumped from at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EDFN (Jun 18, 2020)

Boy, I remember that box art from an Airfix catalogue I leafed thru innumerable times as a kid in the early 1970-ies. Those were beautiful paintings!
Still, 80 pounds is a steep initial price.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 18, 2020)

I made the bloodhound kit and coveted the Hercules kit as anyone would, but did they actually tow a bloodhound into a Hercules with a Landrover?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2020)

Never saw that before


----------

